# Parts cabinet discovery



## Pantmaker (Nov 6, 2018)

I bought this stunning condition parts cabinet a few years ago from the son of a man that had it on the counter of his bike shop in Wausau, Wisconsin. It came with small white cards on most of the individual parts dividers. Well, last night one of my twins sons was poking around in the cabinet and pulled one of the white cards out to reveal a pristine, printed part number on the other side. Ha! So he spent the next 10 minutes flipping them all over. Fun stuff!


----------



## catfish (Nov 6, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Nov 6, 2018)

I picked up a cabinet out of Arizona and it also had the part tags along with it.








Very cool find!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 6, 2018)

I recently did some trading for a nice Schwinn parts cabinet, and it had this cool New Departure decal on the back.



It also came with the drawers dividers and part number cards.


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 6, 2018)

Schwinn parts cabinet parts bottles are even tougher to find!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 6, 2018)

What type of parts would've been stored in those bottles?


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 6, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> What type of parts would've been stored in those bottles?




Good question. Would need to match the part number on the top to the catalog of the era.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Nov 6, 2018)

sm2501 said:


> Schwinn parts cabinet parts bottles are even tougher to find!
> 
> View attachment 896641
> View attachment 896642
> ...



Looks like I got a couple of those parts bottles too! Thanks for the heads up on those.


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 6, 2018)

sm2501 said:


> Schwinn parts cabinet parts bottles are even tougher to find!
> 
> View attachment 896641
> View attachment 896642
> ...



I had about a hundred of these and didn’t know what they were until it was too late!!!


----------



## highship (Nov 6, 2018)

I bought this cabinet with some tags in it... not sure if that's a part # but I'm pretty sure the second # is the price


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 6, 2018)

I picked up these,
 Hibbard, Spencer, Bartlett &Co.
parts jars awhile back.



















There were more of them in the lot, but they got broken in shipping.
The seller didn't remove the contents when he packed them. Uggh!
Still some pretty interesting artifacts.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## GenuineRides (Nov 6, 2018)

Parts like these were in those jars, many look like Schwinn cycelock parts

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GenuineRides (Nov 6, 2018)

Plus larger jars were used to hold bearings etc, I use one to hold some retaining springs. This jar is from Firestone Tire & Rubber Co. label says #68 for Coaster Brake Morrow






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 7, 2018)

pedal4416 said:


> I had about a hundred of these and didn’t know what they were until it was too late!!!


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 7, 2018)

Some very cool cabinets and jars. Thank you for sharing. Hammerhead


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks Scott! I have one and didn't know what it was.


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 11, 2018)

sm2501 said:


> Schwinn parts cabinet parts bottles are even tougher to find!
> 
> View attachment 896641
> View attachment 896642
> ...


----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 11, 2018)

Wow! Would love to have one of those cabinets!!! Nice


----------



## buickmike (Nov 11, 2018)

GenuineRides said:


> Plus larger jars were used to hold bearings etc, I use one to hold some retaining springs. This jar is from Firestone Tire & Rubber Co. label says #68 for Coaster Brake MorrowView attachment 896790View attachment 896791
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




If the first jar contains drumbrake cable clamps- The second contains prewar drum centering washer - what are items in third? And are the numbers the same as they would be in parts catalogue


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 11, 2018)

sm2501 said:


> Schwinn parts cabinet parts bottles are even tougher to find!
> 
> View attachment 896641
> View attachment 896642
> ...




I ended up with some of those little bottles in a parts cab once .... Mine had various small bearings


----------



## GenuineRides (Nov 12, 2018)

buickmike said:


> If the first jar contains drumbrake cable clamps- The second contains prewar drum centering washer - what are items in third? And are the numbers the same as they would be in parts catalogue




The other parts are mixed, mostly cyclelock parts like the spring shown in the third jar. Frankly some I have no clue what they are. I have quite a few and I would be surprised if the parts matched up to correct part numbers after all these years. Yet I have not checked them all. Mine came out of a store that opened around 1948.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buickmike (Dec 30, 2018)

Ii would like to discuss items in first couple of jars.  Have tried to pm - don't know if it went thru.please contact me if u can thanks @GenuineRides


----------



## buickmike (Dec 31, 2018)

Can't pm back to confirm - for now can only receive . Yes on both yes on truss rod+ early Springer +2nd jar has washer(centering)


----------



## schwinnlax (Dec 31, 2018)

Those Schwinn cabinets are super cool, would love to have one.  

One of the LBS has been in operation at three different locations since 1895.  They’ve got a big parts cabinet, but unbranded far as I recall.


----------



## GenuineRides (Jan 3, 2019)

buickmike said:


> Can't pm back to confirm - for now can only receive . Yes on both yes on truss rod+ early Springer +2nd jar has washer(centering)
> 
> View attachment 926781
> 
> View attachment 926782




Send me what ever you feel is right for one shipped to you BuickMike, please Paypal to ctees@aol.com




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 3, 2019)

I bought one New Departure cabinet and 25 years later the son of the former owner noticed that it was his fathers.  He was glad that it had been saved.


----------



## buickmike (Jan 3, 2019)

Sent out $ thru friend. Thanks and good luck.


----------



## GenuineRides (Jan 4, 2019)

buickmike said:


> Sent out $ thru friend. Thanks and good luck.




BuickMike I will need an address to send to please.  Maybe your friend Chris can send that via PayPal email.


----------



## buickmike (Jan 4, 2019)

Allright ill call him + check it out. He called off today.


----------



## buickmike (Jan 4, 2019)

Never heard back from him... that's OK tho. I would to acquire one of the items out of jar 5027. This time with a different friend at double what was allotted for first item. Ill mention including address etc. Ill leave the rest up to u.@GenuineRides. If after that nothing comes of it ill send it thru mail just pm specifics


----------

